# Emil Larsen Art Glass



## 49erFrank (Mar 24, 2010)

This is a pic of the Emil Larsen & another pontiled swirl that I came across & couldn't resist.  Sorry the pic is a little dark, but the amethyst is very deeply colored.


----------

